# My little Havanese is itching all over



## badboys (Jun 18, 2012)

My 8 year old Havanese started itching the end of February 2012 when his sister passed. Vet says alergies. Benedryl does not work, and the expense of steroids is too much and they don't work for more that a week. Any suggestions? Does anyone have this problem?


----------



## lanabanana (Jul 2, 2011)

I have had some success with adding a teaspoon of coconut oil to their food once a day and they get a fish oil capsule once a day. I know it's distressing to watch them scratching all the time. Any food changes that may be causing an allergic reaction?


----------



## Brady's mom (Dec 1, 2006)

I use coconut oil also and was going to suggest that. Cassie is a itchy girl with dry skin and it does seem to help a bit.


----------



## badboys (Jun 18, 2012)

Thanks, I'll try the coconut oil. I'm also thinking of getting her a puppy cut for the summer. Fish oil capusles are soooo big. But I'll try anything for awhile.


----------



## Suzi (Oct 27, 2010)

badboys said:


> My 8 year old Havanese started itching the end of February 2012 when his sister passed. Vet says alergies. Benedryl does not work, and the expense of steroids is too much and they don't work for more that a week. Any suggestions? Does anyone have this problem?


 I think its weird that after 8 years your Havanese developed an allergy. Did the vet test for mites? do you use a flee treatment? Maddie had really bad itching when she was younger and was told it was a seasonal allergy. She never developed it again. I did stop any flea treatment because they don't have fleas. Look up apple cider vinegar and see if it is soothing to the skin. The problem is once irritated it will keep itching in tell healed. Look at any changes you have made prier to February. Maybe it is just anxiety over the lose of his sister? You could get a puppy


----------



## TilliesMom (Sep 30, 2010)

LOL, please don't give your hav FISH OIL CAPSULES! Just fish oil, IN a BOTTLE, 1/4 tsp a day OR coconut oil. I give coconut oil because the fish oil makes them REEK!


----------



## badboys (Jun 18, 2012)

Thanks for the quick reply on fish oil tabs. We did get another dog the first of May and Cookie really enjoys her. I felt it was an anxiety also thats why we got another dog so soon, but it hasn't helped.


----------



## The Laughing Magpie (Aug 20, 2009)

Sometimes dogs will develope flea bite dermatitis after many years it only takes one bite to make them scratch for up to two weeks, if this were the case at this time of year flea control for the house, and pups are important, do not give up on the Benedryl it can take time to work.


----------



## marlowe'sgirl (Jun 17, 2010)

Suzi said:


> I think its weird that after 8 years your Havanese developed an allergy.


As an older human, I develop weird allergies all the time .


----------



## lanabanana (Jul 2, 2011)

TilliesMom said:


> LOL, please don't give your hav FISH OIL CAPSULES! Just fish oil, IN a BOTTLE, 1/4 tsp a day OR coconut oil. I give coconut oil because the fish oil makes them REEK!


Why? My dogs take them with no problem. I just put some peanut butter on the end and they chew them right up!


----------



## TilliesMom (Sep 30, 2010)

interesting, it would have NEVER crossed my mind to give one of those huge pills to my hav! LOL I give the fliquid fish oil, added to her food... I guess it probably doesn't matter how it is given.


----------



## Jplatthy (Jan 16, 2011)

Weekly baths with allermyl shampoo has helped my itch Hav Sissy alot...


----------



## Kay Graber (Jun 30, 2012)

Flirt has no fleas but hair is everywhere from her constant chewing at herself. Vet finds nothing wrong. Anything else other than fish oil and coconut oil?????????


----------



## Kay Graber (Jun 30, 2012)

Jplatthy said:


> Weekly baths with allermyl shampoo has helped my itch Hav Sissy alot...


Where do you get this shampoo??
[email protected]


----------



## rokipiki (Oct 15, 2010)

Witch hazel aerosol is wonderfull for itch. It calms itch almost instantly. i use colloidal oats to nurture skin and hair, but it also stops itch instantly. I buy it in powder and dissolve in water I use to dilute shampoo. Around two teaspoons per 16 oz. bottle. You can also use it as a rinse after shampoo - use the same quantity water, but two tablespoons of colloidal oats. Soak the dog and leave it him for 10 minutes and then rinse. 
Virbac Allermyl is wonderfull shampoo. You can buy it on line. Yust google for Virbac Allermyl


----------



## Suzi (Oct 27, 2010)

You might go to a specialist. I had an appointment that took a week or so to get in and Maddie stopped itching right before. Is there any white flaking?


----------

